# Hubo / Hubieron cambios (verbo haber)



## Na'ilah

¿Cómo se dice?

hubo cambios o hubieron cambios

?


----------



## Chiquita.inglesa

Hola de nuevo.

Yo diria hubo cambios - if you think about 'haber' in the present, it doesn't change if there is more than one object - i.e "Hay alumnos en los colegios".


----------



## Crisbeato

Hola, 

es "hubo".

Mira aquí, punto 4, verbo impersonal:
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=haber


----------



## Na'ilah

por eso... sería "hubo,"  sí?


----------



## framedin

Na'ilah said:


> por eso... sería "hubo," sí?


 
Claro que si


----------



## calamario

Aunque la oración esté en plural, siempre es "hubo". "hubieron" no existe. Hubo un accidente / Hubo varios accidentes.


----------



## framedin

calamario said:


> Aunque la oración esté en plural, siempre es "hubo". "hubieron" no existe. Hubo un accidente / Hubo varios accidentes.


 
Es lo mismo para el imperfecto, solo existe el singular habia y nunca se utiliza habian, excepto cuando esta cumpliendo la funcion de verbo auxiliar en los tiempos compuestos.

Habia mucha nieve. BIEN
Habian muchos policias. MAL
Habian comido mucho. BIEN


----------



## Lindelea

¿Y por qué en la RAE sale "hubieron" entre las posibles conjugaciones del verbo? ¿En que caso se utilizaría "hubieron"? 

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=haber


----------



## CARMITA9

"Hubieron" se utiliza para conjugar el Pretérito Anterior en el Modo Indicativo:
Yo hube amado
Tú hubiste amado
El hubo amado
Nosotros hubimos amado
Vosotros hubisteis amado
Ellos *hubieron*​ amado


----------



## CARMITA9

Lindelea, disculpa. Mi información ayer estaba incompleta; en los tiempos simples tienes el Pretérito Indefinido:
Yo hube
Tú hubiste
 El hubo 
Nosotros hubimos
Vosotros hubisteis 
Ellos hubieron


----------



## Lindelea

Muchas Gracias


----------



## framedin

Como te habia colocado en los ejemplos que habia dado, esas conjugaciones existen pero solo como verbo auxiliar para los tiempos perfectos, pero para significar existencia como ......hay cuatro velas, o en pasado habia cuatro velas, pero nunca habian cuatro velas....


----------



## Lindelea

¿nunca "habían cuatro velas? ¿por qué? ¿"habían" no es para el plural? yo siempre digo "habían 5 carros" o "habían muchas personas en el banco"


----------



## Sofia Bohmer

Lindelea said:


> ¿nunca "habían cuatro velas? ¿por qué? ¿"habían" no es para el plural? yo siempre digo "habían 5 carros" o "habían muchas personas en el banco"



Desde la perspectiva de una gramática normativa (la gramática que se ocupa de decirle a la gente cómo "hablar bien"), entonces "hubieron" es incorrecto. Como dijo Crisbeato, (siempre que se utilice con el significado de "existió") es un verbo impersonal que sólo conjuga en la tercera persona del singular.

Pero desde la perspectiva de una gramática descriptiva (la que se ocupa de dar cuenta de cómo el lenguaje es usado realmente), podemos decir que hay una tendencia generalizada de los hablantes nativos a "personalizar" el verbo, es decir, a hacerlo concordar con el sujeto. En "hubieron muchas fiestas", el hablante percibe a las fiestas como el sujeto y por eso hace concordar el verbo con él. 

Mi recomendación: Cuidate de decir "habían 5 carros" sólo en contextos formales o en textos escritos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Esto que dice Sofia Bohmer no es así. El verbo haber es un verbo (dejando aparte su uso como auxiliar para los tiempos compuestos) únicamente tercio personal, es decir, sólo se puede susar la tercera persona del singular (sea el tiempo que sea, por eso no tiene imperativo que en español no tiene terceras personas). En la lengua antigua el verbo haber en español se podía usar como transitivo, con el significado de 'tener, poseer', pero esto no es posible en el español moderno (aún quedan formas de otras personas en expresiones fosilizadas, y poco usadas ya, como heme/henos aquí).
Aquello de lo que se predica la existencia no es el sujeto (aunque lógicamente así lo consideremos), sino el objeto directo de _haber_. 
Usar haber concordando con su complemento directo en número, en un hablante de español, denota un bajísimo nivel cultural, casi ágrafo, muy iletrado. Nadie con un mínimo nivel de estudios o de cultura usaría de esa manera el verbo haber. Cuando viví gente en el campo, este rasgo caracterizaba algunas hablas rurales, en las que se podía considerar un arcaísmo, pero en el habla actual, esencialmente urbana, su uso es un grave solecismo que incide en la consideración negativa que se va a tener de la persona que lo comete. En un examen de español sería un gravísimo error.


----------



## Sofia Bohmer

Es exactamente lo que dije respecto de la gramática normativa. Que hay reglas del "uso correcto" necesarias para acceder a determinados aspectos del proceso social es innegable. Que es importante saber dónde es necesario hablar con un registro más cuidado, no lo discuto. Pero en el ámbito personal no existen razones lingüísticas, sino de clase, para determinar que una variedad es más apropiada que la otra (hay una vasta bibliografía especializada que lo demuestra). En resumidas, lo que quise decir es que las existencia de gramáticas normativas regulan el uso del lenguaje en ciertas áreas de la vida social (trabajo, universidad, escuela, etc) pero de ninguna manera controlan (aunque esa sea la intención) la dirección que toma la lengua en la sociedad. Tanto es así que a fuerza de que la gente lo diga a menudo se ven obligadas a incluir los nuevos usos como "correctos".

En cuanto a la valoración de la persona que "comete el error", no estoy en absoluto de acuerdo. Como dije antes, la personalización del verbo haber es un cambio lingüístico que está en pleno proceso y los hablantes nativos que no se especializan en el estudio del idioma no lo perciben como un error. Esto no lo digo yo sino que está demostrado por numerosos estudios sociolingüísticos de corte cuantitativo de los cuales adjunto uno breve a continuación.

http://www.indiana.edu/~spanport/people/diaz-campos%20papersinpdf/Haberfinal.pdf




XiaoRoel said:


> En un examen de español sería un gravísimo error.



Sin duda. El examen de español es uno de esos momentos en los que es necesario seguir la norma.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No voy a polemizar contigo. Ya veo que sería perder el tiempo. Antes te expliqué la causa de por que no puedes poner haber en 3ª plural. No es una cuestión de norma, sino de sistema. El verbo no concuerda con los complementos directos. La razón es evidente, pertenece al sistema de la lengua y, en este caso, la norma sólo recoge para pasarla al habla la estructura, Y no se está desarrollando en ningún sitio esa estructura que a ti te parece normal, ni pertenece a otro idiolecto que no sea el de una persona semianalfabeta, iletrada y posiblemente ágrafa.
Con respecto al artículo que citas y otros que algunos dialectólogos han publicado creo que confunden los datos y no es una creación sino una conservación rural pasada con la inmigración de pobres poco letrados a las ciudades a partir de los años 50 y 60 del siglo pasado. Y no sólo sucede en América, sino también en España y siempre ligado a grupos sociales desfavorecidos o marginales, casi sin contacto con la lengua escrita y con los niveles "normales" del habla.
P.S.: Veo por tu perfil que eres profesora de lengua española. Pues deberías darte cuenta que en este foro participan estudiantes extranjeros de español y afirmaciones como las que tan alegremente haces sólo contribuyen a despistarlos y confundirlos. Tenlo en cuenta.


----------



## framedin

Solo singular como existencia, plurales solo para los tiempos perfectos. Asi de sencillo....


----------



## Sofia Bohmer

XiaoRoel said:


> Veo por tu perfil que eres profesora de lengua española. Pues deberías darte cuenta que en este foro participan estudiantes extranjeros de español y afirmaciones como las que tan alegremente haces sólo contribuyen a despistarlos y confundirlos. Tenlo en cuenta.



Muchos de los estudiantes (especialmente intermedios y avanzados) que viven en un país hispanohablante y que se enfrentan constantemente con usos reales que los libros ignoran también merecen una explicación.

El artículo que cité es bien actual (2003). Fue escrito por un sociolingüista (no un dialectólogo). La sociolingüística se diferencia de la dialectología precisamente por ocuparse del habla urbana y atender a diferentes variables tales como la clase, el nivel educativo, el sexo, la edad, etc. Si te tomás el trabajo de leerlo, vas a ver que el corpus con el que trabajan pertenecen al habla culta.


----------



## _SantiWR_

Sofia Bohmer said:


> Desde la perspectiva de una gramática normativa (la gramática que se ocupa de decirle a la gente cómo "hablar bien"), entonces "hubieron" es incorrecto. Como dijo Crisbeato, (siempre que se utilice con el significado de "existió") es un verbo impersonal que sólo conjuga en la tercera persona del singular.
> 
> Pero desde la perspectiva de una gramática descriptiva (la que se ocupa de dar cuenta de cómo el lenguaje es usado realmente), podemos decir que hay una tendencia generalizada de los hablantes nativos a "personalizar" el verbo, es decir, a hacerlo concordar con el sujeto. En "hubieron muchas fiestas", el hablante percibe a las fiestas como el sujeto y por eso hace concordar el verbo con él.
> 
> Mi recomendación: Cuidate de decir "habían 5 carros" sólo en contextos formales o en textos escritos.



Quizás haya diferencias regionales porque al menos en las zonas de España que conozco esa tendencia generalizada de la que hablas no existe. "Habían cinco coches" no suena mejor que 'haiga', 'amoto' o 'malacatones'. Te puedo asegurar que las personas con una mínima formación no hablan así.


Santiago.


----------



## srb62

Hola a todos.
Espero que me perdonéis el nivel de mi español!
Recordaba que había algo escrito sobre esto en Butt and Benjamin (no sé si se lo conoce en las Américas, pero aquí en Reino Unido es un libro bien usado).  Bueno, lo he buscado y dicen que se suele 'pluralizar' el verbo haber cuando quiere decir "there is/there are" - sobre todo en el imperfecto (imperfect?) e.g habían muchos.  Sin embargo, dicen a la vez que no es cosa para imitar, sobre todo si uno es extranjero - dicen que no es 'educado' usarlo.


----------



## Sofia Bohmer

_SantiWR_ said:


> Quizás haya diferencias regionales porque al menos en las zonas de España que conozco esa tendencia generalizada de la que hablas no existe.



Sin duda hay diferencias regionales y es importante respetar esas diferencias. 




srb62 said:


> Sin embargo, dicen a la vez que no es cosa para imitar, sobre todo si uno es extranjero - dicen que no es 'educado' usarlo.



Butt & Benjamin tienen una gramática muy completa e interesante. Exponen los usos reales y luego, desde una perspectiva didáctica, aconsejan a los estudiantes de español sobre ellos. Yo también desaconsejo, como ya sugerí en #16 al final, el uso a los extranjeros.


----------



## juandiego

srb62 said:


> Hola a todos.
> Espero que me perdonéis el nivel de mi español!
> Recordaba que había algo escrito sobre esto en Butt and Benjamin (no sé si se lo conoce en las Américas, pero aquí en Reino Unido es un libro bien usado).  Bueno, lo he buscado y* dicen que se suele 'pluralizar' el verbo haber cuando quiere decir "there is/there are" *- sobre todo en el imperfecto (imperfect?) e.g habían muchos.  Sin embargo, dicen a la vez que no es cosa para imitar, sobre todo si uno es extranjero - dicen que no es 'educado' usarlo.


 Hello again, srb62.
 First off, very good Spanish, you don't need to apologize at all.

 I disagree with what I've highlighted in bold above. The confusion may arise but it's not a phenomenon that can be deemed as usual, not at all. And precisely when it's about _there is/there are_, in the present of indicative, nobody, never, makes this mistake: _*Hay* cinco coches_, right and always used; _*Han* cinco coches, _wrong and never used. The explanation is very interesting: Spanish conveys this concept of existence, not in the third person of the singular, but in the impersonal [****]. The present indicative of the Spanish verb _haber_ is the only one that has an exception for an impersonal construction: _hay_; notice that the third person in the singular, even for a thing, is:_ ha_. People here are fully aware of the existence of the utterly common impersonal form _hay_ and that they should use it even for various objects. Unfortunately other tenses of _haber_ don't have this exceptional impersonal form and its construction coincides with that of the third person in the singular. Given the similarity between both third persons of the _pretérito imperfecto_: _había-habían_, and the high incidence of said tense in common speech, it's here where most of the mistakes on this matter take place; the less common the tense is, the lower the incidence of this issue, except in the present of indicative as explained.

I'd say the authors of the book you mention fell quite short by only recommending not to imitate it since it's not too educated (culto): it's a serious mistake you and me and everyone else should avoid at any cost. Ok, the occasional slip of the tongue might happen but you'd better be ready to pretend it was an intentional blunder to convey something in a jocular way .

****.- I understand that English somewhat does the same by devising a formula that has nothing to do with the always-respected regular person of a subject: _there (be)_, as if it were a figurative place (not a grammatical person) where things begin before they can even act, before heading a verb. Personally, I feel that the idea that _there is_ transmits (ahí es), coincides with what the Spanish _hay_ causes in my mind.


----------



## flljob

Efectivamente, se suele pluralizar, sobre todo en el imperfecto, pero es completamente incorrecto.

Saludos


----------



## Julvenzor

La diferencia radica en el uso del verbo haber según sea auxiliar o aparezca como impersonal. Como auxiliar de las formas perfectas sí se conjuga, y en caso de actuar como impersonal se escribe en tercera persona.

Por ejemplo:

- Cuando se hubieron cansado, regresaron a la plaza. 

- Hubo grandes polémicas.


----------



## Istriano

Son verbos impersonales:
_No *hay *muchas cosas que/para hacer cuando *hace *cuarenta grados._


----------



## Julvenzor

Sofía, quisiera comentar desde mi más sincera opinión, que desde un estudio inductivo no se puede predecir la fácilmente la evolución del español. Usted habrá notado esa tendencia en su país o zona, pero aquí en España o más concretamente mi ciudad, Sevilla, no podría decir lo mismo. Aquí es más famoso el "habemos", la primera persona del plural del pretérito perfecto compuesto o antepresente de indicativo, como rasgo de nuestro pasado cultural. 

Yo soy bastante purista al respecto, y de todos modos, se hable como se hable, hoy en día es considerado incorrecto por la mayoría de los gramáticos. Además, es probable que en "habemos" uno se incluya en lo enunciado y pudiera así existir un matiz de integridad en el conjunto; pero en "hubieron muchos fuegos artificiales" para mí sólo denota desconocimiento de la lengua; pues, aunque por supuesto puedo equivocarme, no aprecio ningún matiz de significado.


----------



## juandiego

Lindelea said:


> ¿nunca "habían cuatro velas? ¿por qué? ¿"habían" no es para el plural? yo siempre digo "habían 5 carros" o "habían muchas personas en el banco"


Hola Lindelea.
   Aunque te han respondido ya, lo han hecho con una explicación casi exclusivamente terminológica. Por si te ha sido difícil seguirla, voy a repetirla desarrollando mínimamente los conceptos básicos que vienen al caso. Esto va a quedar un poco como una explicación de ésas de los libros _"for Dummies"_, así que seguramente te resultará todo demasiado obvio, si es así discúlpame; en realidad lo hago para cualquiera que le venga bien una explicación en estos términos.

Recuerda que el sujeto(S) se define como la persona, animal o cosa que realiza la acción del verbo(V). Por esta estrecha relación entre ambos (sujeto-verbo), el sujeto es lo que define la terminación del verbo que denota su persona: *Yo* com*o*, *Tú* com*es*, *Él* com*e*,* Nosotros *com*emos*,* Vosotros *com*éis*,* Ellos *com*en.*

Después del verbo vienen el resto de complementos que pertenecen al predicado (todo lo que no es sujeto). Entre ellos, uno fundamental es el objeto directo(OD), que, como su nombre sugiere, es un objeto (sustantivo) que completa el significado del verbo: *Él*(S) com*e*(V) sardinas(OD).
Estos verbos que necesitan de ese sustantivo para completar su significado se llaman transitivos. La frase del ejemplo anterior responde a la típica estructura básica de una oración con verbo transitivo: Sujeto + Verbo Transitivo + Objeto Directo.

Observa que aunque el objeto directo esté en plural (sardina*s*), éste NO tiene la capacidad de modificar la terminación del verbo (com*e*), ésta sigue siendo la de la persona del sujeto (*Él*):
*— Él* com*e* una sardina. —> Objeto Directo en singular y verbo en tercera persona del singular.
*— Él* com*e* sardina*s*. —> Objeto Directo en plural y verbo en tercera persona del singular. 
A nadie se le ocurriría cometer el gravísimo error de modificar el verbo a plural sólo porque el objeto directo está en plural: *Él* com*en* sardina*s* .
Lo único que puede modificar la terminación del verbo es el sujeto, independientemente de si el objeto directo es plural o singular: *Ellos* com*en* una sardina .

En español existe la posibilidad (es bastante común) de construir oraciones SIN sujeto; estas oraciones se llaman impersonales. Entonces, si no hay sujeto, ¿qué hacemos con el verbo?, ¿qué terminación de persona le damos al verbo?. La respuesta (en general****) es: la misma terminación que la de la tercera persona del singular.
Ejemplos comunes de oraciones muy simples e impersonales (sin sujeto) en español:
— *Hizo* frío. —> Verbo _hacer_ en tercera persona del singular del pretérito (pasado) perfecto de indicativo.
— Se *vende* leña. —> Verbo _vender_ en tercera persona del singular del presente de indicativo.
— *Habrá* hielo. —> verbo _haber_ en tercera persona del singular del futuro de indicativo.
Observa que en los anteriores ejemplos nadie realiza la acción del verbo, se dan por sí solos; no hay sujeto y por tanto el verbo se conjuga en tercera persona singular. Observa también que los verbos vienen complementados con los objetos directos que completan los diferentes significados de las oraciones: son verbos transitivos.

Pues bien, cuando el verbo _haber_ se emplea para transmitir la idea de existencia de cosas, es impersonal: nadie realiza la acción de _haber_, se da por sí misma. Además, es un verbo transitivo, o sea, necesita de objeto directo (esas cosas) para completar su significado. Por todo la anteriormente explicado, necesariamente, este significado del verbo _haber_ requiere:
1.- Construirse en la forma impersonal (generalmente en tercera persona del singular****)
2.- Completar el significado de la oración con un objeto directo (bien en plural o singular)
Ejemplos:
— Habrá sardinas
— Hubo problemas
— Había cinco carros

Así pues, cambiar el verbo _haber_ a tercera personal del plural sólo porque su objeto directo esté en plural, es un error del tipo de la frase anteriormente puesta como ejemplo:
*Él* com*en* sardina*s*./ Había*n* cinco carros. 

****.- Curiosamente, el verbo _haber_ es el único verbo que tiene una excepción para la construcción impersonal en presente de indicativo: *hay*. Recordemos que el presente de indicativo del verbo _haber_ es: Yo *he*, Tú *has*, Él/Ella/Ello *ha*, Nosotros *hemos*, Vosotros *habéis*, Ellos *han*. Pero ¿quién realiza *hay*? Nadie (impersonal).
Todos somos conscientes de que existe esta excepción impersonal del verbo _haber_ aunque no reparemos en ella, y, de hecho, la utilizamos mucho y siempre bien. SIEMPRE la respetamos tal cual y, aunque su objeto directo sea plural, NUNCA se nos ocurre cambiar a la tercera persona del plural en presente: *han*.
— *Hay* cinco carros.
— *Han* cinco carros.
Esto ilustra perfectamente el que no se cambia al plural del verbo _haber_ por mucho que se esté refiriendo a varios objetos. En este caso en presente, pero esto obviamente es extensivo a cualquier otro tiempo del verbo, como el también muy común pretérito imperfecto: *había*—habián, en cuyo caso debemos de extremar las precauciones porque, como se ve, la forma singular y plural de la tercera persona son parecidas.

Finalmente, decir que todo lo aquí expuesto es extensivo al verbo _hacer_ cuando este significa la existencia impersonal de una acción, habitualmente meteorológica:
— Hace viento y frío. Correcto
— Hace*n* viento y frío. Incorrecto


----------



## chileno

Pero por ejemplo:

Han cinco carros chocado esta mañana.

Está bien. Lo menciono porque también el extranjero necesita saber ciertas formas de expresarse o escribir


----------



## javialacarga

chileno said:


> Pero por ejemplo:
> 
> Han cinco carros chocado esta mañana.
> 
> Está bien. Lo menciono porque también el extranjero necesita saber ciertas formas de expresarse o escribir



Pero ahí el verbo haber no se utiliza para indicar existencia.... Solo es un auxiliar en la construcción del pretérito perfecto compuesto de "chocar". No tiene que ver una cosa con la otra...

Aparte...¿se puede meter el sujeto en medio de las dos palabras que forman el verbo? ¿?


----------



## juandiego

chileno said:


> Pero por ejemplo:
> *Han cinco carros chocado esta mañana.*
> Está bien. Lo menciono porque también el extranjero necesita saber ciertas formas de expresarse o escribir


Hola chileno.
 Sí, supongo que esa frase está bien en última instancia, aunque, pese a que el español es bastante flexible en cuanto a posición de elementos en la frase, colocar el sujeto entre las dos partes de un verbo compuesto, me parece alterar demasiado la posición natural. Esa frase en su orden natural sería:
Cinco carros(S) han chocado(V) esta mañana(CC)
Es como si dijeras: _He yo vivido en Pamplona_. (Lo más natural sería: _Yo he vivido en Pamplona_)
Esto corresponde a otra (mayoritaria) forma de uso del verbo _haber_: en tiempos compuestos del verbo con persona (ellos=cinco carros), pero no tiene nada que ver con el uso del verbo _haber_ para expresar existencia que es lo que se discute en el hilo.
Saludos.


----------



## juandiego

javialacarga said:


> Aparte...¿se puede meter el sujeto en medio de las dos palabras que forman el verbo? ¿?


 Hola javi.
Suena raro, raro, raro pero no descartaría el poder encontrarlo en un poema o algo así en el que interese alterar el ritmo del verso.


----------



## _SantiWR_

chileno said:


> Pero por ejemplo:
> 
> Han cinco carros chocado esta mañana.
> 
> Está bien. Lo menciono porque también el extranjero necesita saber ciertas formas de expresarse o escribir



Hombre, eso de que está bien más despacio estudiarlo habría que 


Santiago.


----------



## chileno

Correcto.

Como dije, es para los extranjeros que pudieran encontrar escritas frases como esa.

A mí tambiém me suena raro, aunque generalmente me sueno solo.


----------



## Lindelea

Hola a todos de nuevo, primero quiero agradecerles a todos un montón por sus respuestas.

  Ya comprendo por qué es incorrecto decir "habían cinco carros", la explicación de @juandiego fue maravillosa, muchas gracias de verdad por tomarte el tiempo de explicar todo de esa manera, paso también a decir que estoy de acuerdo con @Sofia Bohmer cuando habla sobre la gramática descriptiva y la normativa, es cierto que, por ejemplo, decir "habían velas" es incorrecto, pero en la región en la que vivo (Caracas, Venezuela) es común, y ¡claro!, eso no quiere decir que sea correcto, ya veo que muchos (no todos cabe destacar) andamos hablando mal por la vida, pero es una "expresión" con la que hemos crecido, y cuando nos dicen que es incorrecto, simplemente se nos hace difícil entender por qué, no nos quemen en la hoguera por eso por favor  por mi parte, ¡corregiré esta herejía! jejeje, sin embargo quiero comentar que creo que estos errores son comunes, apuesto a que ninguna región está exento de ellos, por ejemplo, tengo un amigo que vive en el sur de los Estados Unidos y tiende a decir mucho "She don`t ..." o "it don't matter..." en vez de "doesn`t", con esto quiero decir que a veces estos errores son simplemente costumbre


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Lindelea said:


> Hola a todos de nuevo, primero quiero agradecerles a todos un montón por sus respuestas.
> , es cierto que, por ejemplo, decir "habían velas" es incorrecto, pero en la región en la que vivo (Caracas, Venezuela) es común, y ¡claro!, eso no quiere decir que sea correcto, ya veo que muchos (no todos cabe destacar) andamos hablando mal por la vida, pero es una "expresión" con la que hemos crecido, y cuando nos dicen que es incorrecto, simplemente se nos hace difícil entender por qué, no nos quemen en la hoguera por eso por favor



Si te sirve de consuelo, en mi región natal, las Islas Canarias, concretamente en Gran Canaria, también es habitual ese "habían nubes" o "hubieron nubes" y no sólo propio de personas de ínfimo nivel cultural.
Yo no lo digo ya que hubo un momento de mi vida en que lo corregí, pero crecí rodeado de gente de nivel cultural medio que lo decía.


Como anécdota te comentaré que un comentarista canario de deportes lo decía, para más inri en un programa destinado a toda España, y yo le escribí para que lo corrigiera y así lo hizo, aparte de agradecerme personalmente la corrección.
Los periodistas deportivos tienen fama de darle patadas al idioma, pero tampoco se podría decir de esta persona que fuera de ínfimo nivel cultural.


----------



## chileno

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Si te sirve de consuelo, en mi región natal, las Islas Canarias, concretamente en Gran Canaria, también es habitual ese "habían nubes" o "hubieron nubes" y no sólo propio de personas de ínfimo nivel cultural.
> Yo no lo digo ya que hubo un momento de mi vida en que lo corregí, pero crecí rodeado de gente de nivel cultural medio que lo decía.
> 
> 
> Como anécdota te comentaré que un comentarista canario de deportes lo decía, para más inri en un programa destinado a toda España, y yo le escribí para que lo corrigiera y así lo hizo, aparte de agradecerme personalmente la corrección.
> Los periodistas deportivos tienen fama de darle patadas al idioma, pero tampoco se podría decir de esta persona que fuera de *ínfimo nivel cultural*.



Ni de doctores, abogados etc.


----------



## framedin

esto esta correcto porque es un tiempo perfecto, esa frase la puedes decir como cinco carros han chocado esta manana y el sujeto vendria a hacer 5 carros y es por eso que se usa la conjugacion de ellos han chocado esta manana y como se ha dicho en este foro en los tiempos perfectos esta correcto. No se puede colocar en plural cuando cuando haber esta relacionado con existencia.


----------



## framedin

Excelente explicacion. Gracias por tomarte el tiempo para hacerlo.


----------



## N minúscula

El problema es confundir el sujeto con el objeto directo. En la oración "hubo cambios" cambios no es el sujeto de la frase, sino el objeto directo. El verbo en español siempre concuerda con el sujeto. Lo cierto es que los españoles cuando hablamos no pensamos cual es el verbo, sujeto y objeto al elaborar una oración y en muchas zonas de España, especialmente el noreste, se comete ese error. Ocurre lo mismo en el ejemplo "Se venden naranjas", lo correcto sería decir "Se vende naranjas", pues las naranjas no se venden a si mismas, sino que es un sujeto singular que no se menciona el que las vendería.
Venden y hubieron existen como formas verbales y se usan cuando el sujeto es plural.


----------



## juandiego

N minúscula said:


> Ocurre lo mismo en el ejemplo "Se venden naranjas", lo correcto sería decir "Se vende naranjas", pues las naranjas no se venden a si mismas, sino que es un sujeto singular que no se menciona el que las vendería.
> Venden y hubieron existen como formas verbales y se usan cuando el sujeto es plural.


Hola *n*.

Conviene hacer la salvedad de que el caso de _"Se vende*n* naranjas"_ no se considera incorrecto porque la estructura de esa frase responde bien a la de pasiva refleja sin agente expreso que es correcta. Algo más sobre pasiva refleja aquí.


----------



## _SantiWR_

No sólo no se considera incorrecto sino que es de hecho la forma más natural de decirlo.


Santiago.


----------



## sbblanco

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo Sofia Bohemer... ¡es la gente la que habla los idiomas, no los libros! ...el hecho de etiquetar a las personas que cometan tal 'grave' error como semianalfabeta, iliterada o ágrafa a mí me parece peor que cualquier error gramatical.


----------



## juandiego

sbblanco said:


> ... ¡es la gente la que habla los idiomas, no los libros! ... que cometan tal 'grave' error...


Hola sbblanco.

De acuerdo en que esto es así: es la gente la que ha construye los idiomas con su práctica. Sin embargo, esto no puede ser una excusa para cometer errores y defender el que se acepten simplemente porque la mayoría los comete. La verdad no es democrática; es la que es. Si bien hay cosas en la gramática que son opinables y que por tanto no pueden analizarse desde el punto de vista de la certeza, en este caso no es así.

En el caso que se discute del uso de _haber_ como existencia referido a un plural resulta imposible conciliar bajo un mismo criterio lógico lingüístico el uso que todo hispanohablante hace del verbo en presente de indicativo (_hay_impersonal transitivo _cosas_) con su uso en otro tiempo diferente transformado a plural (_cosas habían_personal intransitivo). La misma acepción de un verbo no puede ser impersonal transitiva en presente de indicativo y personal intransitiva en otro tiempo; no tiene el más mínimo sentido porque obligaría a aceptar un cambio de significado del verbo en función del tiempo utilizado. Por todo ello es fácilmente calificable como un error de lógica lingüística grave, por muy común que sea.

Los libros —que entiendo te refieres a la gente que se preocupa por conocer de lo suyo; en este caso el idioma— tienen no sólo el derecho sino la obligación de defender y promover lo que consideren correcto. Casi con toda seguridad cualquier persona sensata recabaría y aceptaría la opinión formada de profesionales para cualquier cosa importante que pueda afectarle (de un médico para una enfermedad, de un mecánico para una avería, etc); no se debería defender un criterio diferente para el caso del lenguaje.


----------



## sbblanco

We're going to have to agree to disagree! Ya que para mí, el primer propósito de los idiomas es la comunicación... y que rápido asumes que yo no soy parte de esa 'gente que se preocupa por conocer lo suyo' ... ¿Quién es esta 'gente' que tiene la obligación de defender 'lo suyo' Juan Diego? Porque que yo sepa el idioma pertenece a todos los que lo hablan, no so solo a unos pocos.


----------



## juandiego

sbblanco said:


> We're going to have to agree to disagree! Ya que para mí, el primer propósito de los idiomas es la comunicación... y que rápido asumes que yo no soy parte de esa 'gente que se preocupa por conocer lo suyo' ... ¿Quién es esta 'gente' que tiene la obligación de defender 'lo suyo' Juan Diego? Porque que yo sepa el idioma pertenece a todos los que lo hablan, no so solo a unos pocos.


Hola sbblanco.

 Yo no sólo no he asumido que tú no perteneces a los que intentan respetar las normas del lenguaje sino que, por lo que puedo ver, parece lo contrario ya que te molestas en respetar la ortografía y en buena medida la puntuación. Entiendo que esto significa que tú también te preocupas por respetar normas del lenguaje. Me gustaría saber si tú no te sientes con cierta autoridad para decirle a alguien que ha escrito una falta de ortografía que eso no es así por tal regla o por tal otra.

En cuanto a la gente esa de "lo suyo", pues está claro: la gente que se interesa por saber de ello, bien sean profesionales o simples aficionados que al menos algo han aprendido bien como para saber defenderlo. 

El idioma no pertenece a nadie, está ahí y tu puedes aprenderlo más o menos bien o limitarte a usarlo en la medida que te haga falta. Ningún problema con esto último salvo a la hora de contrastar y aceptar opiniones. No es lo mismo esto está bien porque es lo que digo yo, o dice mucha gente, a eso no puede estar bien porque se incurre en un error de lógica lingüística insalvable, como en el caso que se discute en este hilo, o sea, dando argumentos. Si el que al menos algo sabe no debe defenderlo para no molestar al que no sabe, apañados vamos: podríamos terminar hablando como Tarzán.

Estoy seguro de que yo mismo habré cometido alguna vez el mismo error o incluso otros peores pero de ahí a defender que como lo comete la gente está bien, es indiferente, hay mucho trecho.

No puedo estar seguro de cómo has llegado hasta este hilo; me imagino que tal vez se te haya planteado la duda que se discute y te has tomado la molestia de consultarlo en internet. Tengo curiosidad, ahora que has leído los argumentos aquí expuestos, ¿piensas que es defendible aceptar el _hubieron cambios_? Si alguien, un amigo, lo dice delante tuya, ¿le vas a corregir? De buena fe, me refiero; sin intención de resultar pedante sino simplemente para que sepa algo más.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

Sin ánimo de imponer ninguna norma solo quiero mostrar un ejemplo:

De la misma manera que nadie dice: **Han* muchos árboles en el bosque, sino _*hay muchos árboles *en el bosque_, tampoco se debería decir *Hubieron muchos, sino *Hubo muchos.*


----------



## sbblanco

¡Depende del contexto! yo no ando por la vida diciéndole a la gente como hablar... si fuera en mi aula, obviamente si, pero en la calle con un extraño o un amigo, no veo la razón ya que el primer propósito del lenguaje, en ese contexto, es la comunicación... si no puedes entender mi postura, no vale la pena seguir discutiendo ... en realidad no quiero seguir discutiendo el tema, así que por favor no te molestes en responder. Gracias.


----------



## AdrienDeLaChicago

Hola a todos:

Lástima que no haya una concordancia con el uso de "hay/había/hubo." De hecho, la lengua española es muy difícil de aprender para los extranjeros como yo. De nacimiento soy angloparlante (americano) y estudio español desde hace seis años en total. Lo interesante es que todos no están de acuerdo en relación a la gramática española en bastantes ocasiones. Aún le hablé con una pamplonesa sobre el uso de "hubo" para hablar sobre una acción hecha y completa en el pasado pero me dijo que no existía y que tenía que utilizar "había" y ¡es lingüística!


----------



## KirkandRafer

¿Te refieres al uso del pretérito anterior, no? Supongo que la pamplonesa que citas se refería a que en la oralidad el pretérito pluscuamperfecto toma los usos del pretérito anterior, inexistente, pues, en lo oral. Y supongo así porque me extrañaría muchísimo que no supiese que al escribir textos formales el pretérito anterior sí que se usa. Y eso, que yo sepa, es común a todo el mundo hispanohablante, o al menos a la mayor parte del mismo.

El de _haber_ como impersonal es un caso totalmente distinto, Adrien. Aquí no se trata de una oposición entre lo oral y lo escrito, que en algunos casos también, sino de la disyuntiva entre una norma culta y aceptada por la inmensa mayoría de los hablantes (al menos por aquí) y el uso de las clases populares que no han recibido demasiada educación. Siendo tú un aprendiz, te recomendaría que aprendieses lo que dice la norma culta y lo aplicaras al hablar y, sobre todo, al escribir. Para aprender los usos populares más vulgares ya tendrás tiempo.


----------



## AdrienDeLaChicago

Sí me refieres al uso del pretérito anterior. 

Ejemplo:

Hubo tres coches en el parque ayer. 

^ ¿No se dice esto oralmente? Para decirlo oralmente, ¿hay que decir "Había tres coches en el parque ayer"?


----------



## Quique Alfaro

AdrienDeLaChicago said:


> Hubo tres coches en el parque ayer.
> 
> ^ ¿No se dice esto oralmente? Para decirlo oralmente, ¿hay que decir "Había tres coches en el parque ayer"?



Se usan las dos formas, el imperfecto (había) pone más enfasis en la duración de la acción.

Se puede combinar el uso de ambos.

_Hoy hay dos coches en el parque y ayer había tres, pero el día anterior hubo montones porque había (hubo) un espectáculo.

Tuvimos problemas con la caldera. Hubo varias personas que se quejaron por la falta de agua caliente.

Se produjo un grave accidente en la ruta, hubo cuatro muertos.

_
Éste uso de _hubo_ no es el pretérito anterior sino el indefinido de _haber_.


----------



## AdrienDeLaChicago

Quique Alfaro said:


> Se usan las dos formas, el imperfecto (había) pone más enfasis en la duración de la acción.
> 
> Se puede combinar el uso de ambos.
> 
> _Hoy hay dos coches en el parque y ayer había tres, pero el día anterior hubo montones porque había (hubo) un espectáculo.
> 
> Tuvimos problemas con la caldera. Hubo varias personas que se quejaron por la falta de agua caliente.
> 
> Se produjo un grave accidente en la ruta, hubo cuatro muertos.
> 
> _
> Éste uso de _hubo_ no es el pretérito anterior sino el indefinido de _haber_.



Hola Quique:

Gracias por contestar. Para aclarar, ¿puedes escribir un ejemplo con el pretérito anterior? Huelga decir que me equivoco y no entiendo de lo que hablas.

Un saludo.

Adrien


----------



## Pinairun

Me temo que el pretérito anterior no se usa cuando el verbo _haber _es impersonal. Me cuesta encontrar un ejemplo.


----------



## Mate

Estimados amigos:

Este hilo ya ha cumplido su ciclo sobradamente por lo que será cerrado. 

Par debatir lo que tenga que ver con el pretérito anterior (que es otro tema), los invito a revisar y contribuir en cualquiera de los siguientes hilos que he encontrado, aunque debe de haber más.


Pretérito anterior
pretérito anterior
PretÉrito anterior


----------

